# Cheap ferries from P&O



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

You know, I could've sworn that i put an ad on here last night for Tesco Clubcard.  :wink: 
Basically, we use Tesco - clubcard and Visacard - and get 75% off P&O ferry tickets, which suits 'cos we usually use Hull, - being up in the dim and distant North, and I'd rather drive thro' France, Belgium, than England! :wink: 
try again - press the right button you fool!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

How much would that work out at ?
What size is the van ?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, dodger
Basically, you spend enough money to qualify for the 75% rather than 50%, trade the clubcard vouchers for ferry tickets at a rate x4. ie clubcard vouchers worth £100 gets ferry vouchers for £400
then spend about 10 minutes premium rate trying to have a sensible conversation with P&O.
You pay full whack at P&O, less any discounts for early booking.
Just booked tickets 2 adults, camper >2.4m height 5<>6m length, 
[so i think yoiurs would come under the same heading - van is actually 2.4m but don't fancy risking it! - certainly not for the difference in price]
Portsmouth - Cherbourg + day cabin £190 May 25th
Zeebrugge - Hull + cabin £230 June 17th
total £420 cost to me £400 in vouchers face value £100 plus £20 balance
thus £120. 8) 
do main shop at Tesco anyway, i think you have to spend an average of £60 per week for 13 weeks to qualify for top rate, other wise trade value is x2; £100 vouchers gets £200 in ferry tickets, which is still better than the clubs. Particularly since they seem to devote most of their energies to getting caravans on free [bitter moi! :twisted: ]


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Will print that to read and keep, 
but did better on the ortsmouth/Cherbourg think we ended up paying 140pds on the 24th May 2004. Yes it is same under 6mtrs but I allow 3mtrs as van is 2.? nearly 3 but then there is the stupid status aerial on top of it


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> but then there is the stupid status aerial on top of it


Take the aerial off and put the supplied plug in the hole!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If I go on the roof to anything with the status aerial it will be to take it off, a coathanger is more use!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Cheap Ferries and P&O in the same sentence is difficult to believe! Anyway we book through the caravan club and they are very, very reasonable.  Just booked for next August at £126 for two and a half weeks!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi gang, I'm back - didya miss me, 
No, oh well.
I spoke to P&O about price differential mentioned by dodger - they came up with some feeble excuse about internet booking charges v telephone booking charges, the day of the week, the prevailing wind direction and tide tables, whether there was an r in the month or just the day 
etc etc etc etc etc etc so, no change there then. Still in 4 and a bit months we will be there!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

Most of these 'discount voucher' or 'loyalty card' or 'newspaper token' schemes are actually a big con. The deal is accompanied with small print clauses which include 'subject to availability' and 'only on specific dates'. These are dates when the ship is usually only half full, and the ferry company are running cheap fares on these dates anyway.

I find the best trick is to phone the call centre at Irish Ferries and tell them you've got the crossing from Stena for only 125 quid. If they come in at lower, get your Visa card out. If this fails, phone the Stena call centre and tell them you've got the crossing from Irish Ferries for only 125 quid. If they come in lower, get your Visa card out. If both fail, get your girlfriend to play the same trick with a price of 150 quid. and so on.
:twisted: 

I once did Ireland by turning up at Irish Ferries and asking their travel centre for directions to the Stena. They tend to suggest that their service is better and when the next sailing is. This is your 'in' on the deal, then do trick above. The one thing to remember is be flexible, after all you're in a motorhome. If todays sailing is too expensive, then spend an extra day in Wales, and go for an off peak crossing on wet Wednesday at 03h00am. Same visa versa. Remember, always negotiate, and never give your custom to anyone unless they lower the price. 8) 

This is the shrewd guy who got Newhaven-Dieppe then Cherbourg-Rosslare then Rosslare-Fishguard all in for only £120 plus cabins. The trouble with the English is that they're usually too ashamed to ask for a deal. Go for it ! :lol: 

Drifter.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Cant complain about Stena on the Irish run we got freebies off the Daily Mail last year, we were able to choose times / dates and no restrictions. Plus the fact it was the cleanest and biggest ferriy I had been on made the channel ones look like tug boats. Sailed on time with no hassel


----------

